# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 26.11.2018 - 03.12.2018

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *38*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *101* Получено карантинов: *14*, суммарный объем: *9* мб Обработано файлов: *37*, суммарный объем: *16* мб Уникальных файлов: *22*, суммарный объем: *8* мб Признаны безопасными: *0* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *23*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *15* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220996 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=221005 - найдено зловредов: *2* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220800 - найдено зловредов: *1* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=221014 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\program files (x86)\process\132057921.exe - *1* c:\program files (x86)\berzek\4587068.exe - *1* c:\windows\system32\bstreamsvc.dll - *1* \oem-drv86.sys - *1* \nsminer\img001.exe - *1* \nsminer\img004.exe - *1* c:\program files (x86)\process\102622768.exe - *1* c:\windows\system32\optsatadc.dll - *1* c:\windows\system32\ihctrl32.dll - *1* c:\program files (x86)\process\15972792.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 not-a-virus:UDS:AdWare.MSIL.Amonetize.m - *9* not-a-virus:UDS:AdWare.MSIL.Amonetize.n - *4* not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.gen - *2* Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.jrmc - *1* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.xxymmv - *1* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.xxymnk - *1* Worm.VBS.Agent.gl - *1* Trojan-Downloader.VBS.Agent.ber - *1* HackTool.Win32.KMSAuto.er - *1* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

